# 7 oz Coke Hobbleskirt Age



## JohnN (Oct 27, 2011)

I have this Coca-Cola bottle that I am curious about. It is 7 oz, and clear. On the bottom it says 13 75. I would like to know when this bottle might be from. I have already tried to research this bottle, but I can't find anything about a 7 oz one. No city or state embossed.
 I will try to get better pictures tomorrow or whenever the sun comes out.


----------



## JohnN (Oct 27, 2011)

Whole bottle


----------



## digdug (Oct 27, 2011)

Your bottle is from 1975. I think I heard one time that they did not use them for very long for some reason.


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm, that's interesting.
 I have a 7oz Coke hobbleskirt bottle also.  It looks exactly the same except that it says "NO REFILL" on both sides near the top.  

 Mine says "83" and "3" and "2" under the bottle.

 It's a neat little bottle; only 6.75" tall.

 Is there a standard timeline of ND, NR, and NDNR?  With dates, maybe?


----------



## JohnN (Oct 28, 2011)

On one side of my bottle, it says NO DEPOSIT, along with the script Coca Cola logo. On the other side, it says NO REFILL, with Coke embossed on it, not in the fancy script style. If you want any pictures, let me know. John.


----------



## Kybottlehunters (Nov 3, 2011)

I have found two of those  ND/NR bottles so far one is a 16oz and one is a 7oz they are in great shape very little ware on them at all


----------



## Coca Cola (Nov 9, 2011)

The last two digits of the embossed number would be the year good man! 1975.


----------

